# Testing Heat Press Temp



## Almightees70 (Oct 6, 2007)

I suspect that my digital reading on my heat press is off, on my eBay bought press, yes my eBay bought press. I have my teflon sheet taped to the top of the heating element. Here's my question...what is the best way to get a accurate temp reading using a IR temp gun? Should I aim it at the bare underside of the element minus the teflon sheet? Or can I just aim it at the underside with the telfon sheet attached? I have been trying to get a reading on the actual vinyl after applying it with heat, too much temperature fluctuation to have anything to go on. Any advise sure would help me out. And yes, I am planning on buying a more reputable brand of press in the future. But this is where I am right now at the moment. Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes you would shoot it to to all areas of the bare upper platen. If you keep the sheet on, you will not get true readings. I would do each corner and several spots around the center to also make sure you don't have any cold spots.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think using a temp gun is good for all press'. I check my press' periodically to assure things are working correctly. I draw a grid ( imaginary in my head) on the platen and check each block for temps. .... JB


----------



## Karen Souza (Apr 1, 2007)

What is an IR heat gun & where can it be purchased? I've read that more & more people are checking this because there can be problems with new machines too!! 
Karen Souza


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is one source Laser Noncontact Thermometer Digital Temp Gun


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

splathead said:


> Here is one source Laser Noncontact Thermometer Digital Temp Gun


I bought mine at harbor frieght tools for $39.95. I know that most auto parts store are now selling them too. I think this is a great to to have around for many different things. I buy and sell many heat press' and I use this to assure they are heating properly and that the thermostat is correct. .... JB


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

IR temp guns do not work on HIX presses. I found that out the hard way by blowing $50 on one from Lowes.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

queerrep said:


> IR temp guns do not work on HIX presses. I found that out the hard way by blowing $50 on one from Lowes. =)


Curious to know why? What's so unique about a Hix?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use mine on my Hix all the time, I have never had a issue. ... JB


----------



## Karen Souza (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks, I found an Actron IR which is pocket size at Northern Tool for 39.99 (plus whatever shipping they'll hit me with) they seem to have the best price I found on that brand. I should have just asked my husband about it first, He said to me when I asked, "Oh yeah they use them to measure track temperature all the time! Duhhhhhh! Drag racing is his number one favorite thing to do!
Karen


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

splathead said:


> Curious to know why? What's so unique about a Hix?


The reading was way off so I thought something was wrong with the press. I called HIX and I can't remember who I spoke with now, but he told me that because of the material the platen is made of you can't get an accurate reading with an infrared temp gun.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

queerrep said:


> The reading was way off so I thought something was wrong with the press. I called HIX and I can't remember who I spoke with now, but he told me that because of the material the platen is made of you can't get an accurate reading with an infrared temp gun.


Thanks for the info Rhonda, I have a older Hix and use it all the time. I want to investigate this more. If I get more info ,I will post. I have no doubt you were told this, but I want to understand why ? What press do you have? ..... JB


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

COEDS said:


> Thanks for the info Rhonda, I have a older Hix and use it all the time. I want to investigate this more. If I get more info ,I will post. I have no doubt you were told this, but I want to understand why ? What press do you have? ..... JB


No problem and it could be just the newer presses he was talking about. I have a Presto 15 that's about 2 years old. If you call HIX tech support you'll probably get the guy I spoke with. I've called a few times and he's always answered the phone ... I think he's the only one there.

P.S. JB, the guy's name is Ray. I posted about it in an old thread so I went back and found it.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

queerrep said:


> The reading was way off so I thought something was wrong with the press. I called HIX and I can't remember who I spoke with now, but he told me that because of the material the platen is made of you can't get an accurate reading with an infrared temp gun.


On many presses the platen is made from bare metal that is extremely reflective to the IR temp gun. You can get a reasonable reading from a heat platen that is teflon coated or just plain dirty.

There are better ways to do this. I wrote a blog article about this issue here...
Learn All About… Digital Heat Transfer Printing Blog Archive Do You Suffer from BTC (Bad Temperature Control)?


----------

